# Strawberries and cream



## ukjeff27 (Jun 30, 2010)

Had this three times this week, with local strawberries, canderel and single cream, VERY tasty, point is what am i doing to my levels (run out of test strips!) should i be feeling guilty?


----------



## am64 (Jun 30, 2010)

strawbeerys are low carb apparenty ...but the cream ....my irish friend always liked strawberrys and pepper ....


----------



## williammcd (Jul 1, 2010)

love strawberries but they just go right through me


----------



## getcarter76 (Jul 1, 2010)

williammcd said:


> love strawberries but they just go right through me



lol nice


----------



## Steff (Jul 1, 2010)

Picked some organic ones up in morrisons but put them back as i remembered what they do to me.


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 1, 2010)

Enjoy the strawberries and cream. They are just right for the weather and it is comming to the end of WImbledon fortnight. I could do strawberries and cream (prefere mine with out sweetners) just right now...

I know several people who are unable to eat strawberries becaus they come out in a rash, or one poor chap swells up even just catching a whiff of them!


----------



## getcarter76 (Jul 1, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Picked some organic ones up in morrisons but put them back as i remembered what they do to me.



Not you as well lol 

I simply lurrrrve Strawberries and sorry to be promoting the pricey side but M+S strawberries are the best yum yum they are sweet enough and don't need any sweetners or anything. They are worth every penny.

Ooooo i could eat one right now you know....

Bernie xx


----------



## am64 (Jul 1, 2010)

i got wild strawberrys in my garden ....also is that emlea cream better for you ?


----------



## Steff (Jul 1, 2010)

getcarter76 said:


> Not you as well lol
> 
> I simply lurrrrve Strawberries and sorry to be promoting the pricey side but M+S strawberries are the best yum yum they are sweet enough and don't need any sweetners or anything. They are worth every penny.
> 
> ...



*rings uo M & S marketing dept to try and get carter a job hehe.


----------



## rachelha (Jul 1, 2010)

Proper cream and Elmlea are both low in carbs only 4.1 per 100ml.


----------



## getcarter76 (Jul 1, 2010)

am64 said:


> i got wild strawberrys in my garden ....also is that emlea cream better for you ?



Yes Elmlea has less fat in. You can also buy that spray cream 'light' which isn't as fattening and as it whips itself up you don't need as much.

Yummmmmmmmmy


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 1, 2010)

I love strawberries and am eating quite alot at the moment, they seem to raise my blood sugar more than the carb count would predict, but not so much I don't have them.


----------



## Copepod (Jul 1, 2010)

I've been eating at least a couple of portions of strawberries per day, because our garden is producing so much - usually a smoothie with milk & banana for breakfast (only need insulin to cover banana & milk) and strawberries with single cream in the evening (no insulin cover needed, but some still in system after tea).


----------



## rachelha (Jul 1, 2010)

Copepod said:


> I've been eating at least a couple of portions of strawberries per day, because our garden is producing so much - usually a smoothie with milk & banana for breakfast (only need insulin to cover banana & milk) and strawberries with single cream in the evening (no insulin cover needed, but some still in system after tea).



yummmmy!!!!!  I am just about drooling, that smoothie sounds fantastic


----------



## HelenP (Jul 1, 2010)

Nowt to do with carbs, but if you're watching your weight, a fat free alternative to cream is Total 0% fat Greek yoghurt, whisk in a (fair size) dollop of Canderel or shops' own version to suit your own taste, and as long as you don't expect it to taste anything like cream, it's not a bad substitution.

xx


----------



## ukjeff27 (Jul 2, 2010)

am64 said:


> strawbeerys are low carb apparenty ...but the cream ....my irish friend always liked strawberrys and pepper ....



Mmmmmmmmm strawBEERys now thats a thought!


----------

